# Online Surveys: Pregnancy with T1 or T2 diabetes PLUS another health condition



## mumpredict (May 15, 2022)

- Live with Diabetes + another long-term physical / mental health conditions, AND
- Pregnant in the last 5 years / planning a pregnancy?

What mothers and babies outcome would you like to see researchers measure?

Have your say shaping future research, take part in this survey:
https://bham.onlinesurveys.ac.uk/delphi-survey-core-outcome-set-mumpredict


_MuM-PreDiCT is a consortium of 8 UK universities. Our aim is to improve care for pregnant women with 2 or more long-term conditions through research. Contact for queries: s.i.lee@bham.ac.uk _

Post approved by Mike Kendall.


----------

